# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  تسريحة للشعر بالفير وبالخطوات

## Blackangel

تسريحة للشعر بالفير وبالخطوات

*من المؤكد أنكِ فى حاجة للظهور بمظهر مختلف خلال الأفراح والسهرات الصيفية ، وأفضل تجديد يمكنك تعلمه هو عمل   تسريحة   جديدة مميزة ببعض الأدوات المتوافرة لديكِ بمساعدة مكواة الشعر دون اللوجوء إلى الكوافيره أو مصففة  للشعر  ودفع مبالغ كبيرة من الأموال.
"الشنيو" من التسريحات الصعبة والمعقدة ، ولكن بمعرفة بعض الخطوات المبسطة  يمكنك تعلمها ومساعدة صديقاتك فى عمل تسريحة مميزة وجذابة ، فقط اتبعي  خطوات عمل التسريحة التالية

الخطوة الأولي : رفع الشعر مع تقسيمه إلى جزئين متساويين
***

*الخطوة الثانية : لفى شعرك بالجزء الأعلي بأي توكة متوافرة لديكِ  

***

*الخطوة الثالثة : بأعلى الرأس وعند المنتصف ارفي ذيل الحصان ولفيه كما هو موضح بالصور ،وانتقلي للجزء الأسفل من الشعر.
***
**

*الخطوة الرابعة : اربطي الجزء الأسفل كذيل الحصان 
***

*الخطوة الخامسة : قسمي ذيل الحصان إلى أجزاء وبالمكواة لفيها أكثر من مرة هتى تأخذ شكل حلزونى واضح
***
**

*الخطوة السادسة : بعد الانتهاء من كل جزء قومي بإدخاله وتثبيته فى الجزء العلوي بشكل منسق
***

*الخطوة السابعة : كما فعلتِ مع الجزء السفلي ، قومي بعمل نفس الخطوات مع الجزء العلوي
***


*الخطوة الثامنة : بعد الانتهاء من تثبيت الشعر جيداً ، فومي بتمرير بعض الإكسسوارات بالتسريعة بالسلاسل الخفيفة والورود أو حسب اختيارك.
***

*وبذلك تكوني نجحتِ فى عمل تسريحة مبدعة ، ولن يصدق أحد أنكِ تمكنتِ من عملها دون مساعدة المتخصصين*

----------


## rand yanal

أسلوب بسيط ,, وسهل كمان .. الفكرة حلوة كتير رح أجربها ... :SnipeR (21):  :SnipeR (21):  :SnipeR (21):

----------


## الوسادة

*لون شعر البنت حلو*

----------


## shams spring

*يييييييي ما اسهلها 
والله عجبتني الفكرة 
خلص اكيد رح اجربها
يسلمو بلاك موضوع بجنن*

----------


## &روان&

كتيييييييييييييير حلو

----------


## (dodo)



----------


## princes123

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

